# An odd request.



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

My favorite rum is Tommy Bahama Golden Sun. It is no longer to be distributed thruout the states , it will only be sold at their resturants. So the past summer I've been driving around to all my local liquor stores and purchasing what I can. Well lately I've come up dry and I've drank most of my stock. I'm wondering if any Puff brothers happen to run across any could they pick it up and send it too me ? I'll ****** for the cost,shipping and extra for your troubles. 

Thanks !!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

If I see some, I'll hook you up!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> If I see some, I'll hook you up!


*Same with me!*


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks guys !!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

will check when I am at the liquor store as well.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

cw_mi said:


> Thanks guys !!


How much does that rum normally cost? I don't want to pay some ridiculous price for it!


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

I'll check it out when I'm at the warehouse this Saturday. They have 1000 cases of everything it seems.

Like this?
http://www.rndrumreviews.com/RnDRumReviews/Tommy_Bahama_Golden_Sun.html



JohnnyFlake said:


> How much does that rum normally cost? I don't want to pay some ridiculous price for it!


This says 30 bucks if it's the correct one he's looking for.
http://www.rndrumreviews.com/RnDRumReviews/Tommy_Bahama_Golden_Sun.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

This may only apply to the military postal service, but I believe shipping alcohol is illegal


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Pale Horse said:


> This may only apply to the military postal service, but I believe shipping alcohol is illegal


So is shipping cigars - What's your point?


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

JohnnyFlake said:


> So is shipping cigars - What's your point?


After a conversation with the guy at my post office a while back, i found out that shipping cigars IS legal, cigarettes are not. Idk about alcohol, but....they can't see through the box! Lol!

If I see some, I'll hook ya up.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

I'll have mine trucked.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I will look too :beerchug:

.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Two stores down, no deal. I have two more in mind I'll check later.

So far all I came up with is a small bottle.
Tommy Bahama Golden Sun | eBay


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

JohnnyFlake said:


> How much does that rum normally cost? I don't want to pay some ridiculous price for it!


I've paid as little as $23 and as much as $35 for a fifth



Pale Horse said:


> This may only apply to the military postal service, but I believe shipping alcohol is illegal


I thought it is only illegal if you are selling for a profit ? I will be donating the money for the "gift" of rum...



fiddlegrin said:


> I will look too :beerchug:
> 
> .


Thanks !



jeepersjeep said:


> Two stores down, no deal. I have two more in mind I'll check later.
> 
> So far all I came up with is a small bottle.
> Tommy Bahama Golden Sun | eBay


thanks man, and I'll hit up that ebay link !


----------



## jbgd825 (Aug 26, 2011)

Shipping alcohol is not "illegal" but USPS, UPS, and FEDEx, do not ship alcohol out of policy. I belong to several forums where members trade beer, so as long as you don't tell them "there's alcohol in here" than you'll be good. make sure it's packed correctly though so it doesn't break. Most people who ship will tell the post office it's vinegar, or olive oil, or some other kind of bottled liquid which the shipping entity will have no problem sending.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

A friend of mine pulled thru and got me a couple of 5th's !! He sent me this pick over the weekend.


----------

